
Humans and Neanderthals had sex. But was it for love? - anchpop
http://www.vox.com/2016/9/14/12887956/human-neanderthal-sex-love-genetics
======
pjdorrell
My own thesis is that when modern humans and Neanderthals co-existed, they
would have appeared uglier to our ancestors than they do to us - because we
are no longer subject to selective pressure to avoid mating with Neanderthals.

[http://thinkinghard.com/blog/WereTheNeanderthalsUgly.html](http://thinkinghard.com/blog/WereTheNeanderthalsUgly.html)
(2006)

------
asdfzxc
A few years back body hair was considered attractive, and now it's not (or
maybe it is, I haven't kept track). This change in preferences was within a
span of 20 years. So I don't find it surprising that a strong neanderthal man
or woman would have been attractive to our ancestors.

